# How far away should I put a MVB light bulb



## MatthewMTB (Jan 4, 2019)

Hello, I’m getting a Russian tortoise and I’m wondering how far away should I put a MVB bulb away from him?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2019)

Most instructions on the packages say about 12". You certainly don't want it closer than that, but you may need to raise it to acquire the temperature you're looking for.


----------



## MatthewMTB (Jan 4, 2019)

Okay, thank you so much!


----------

